# Identify this tile pattern?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What is this tile pattern called?

Thanks


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Hopscotch


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

HopScotch.

I call it "Pain in the a$$"

I have seen so many tile guys make this look easy. I struggled with the only two I done.

The end results looks "killer".

Good Luck

JW

How did your curbless shower turn out Mike? Have you finished or are you still fine tuning the details?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres an old CT thread about it
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-layout-patterns-11363/


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

pinwheel or windmill


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Pinwheel


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pain In The Ass...or Pinwheel.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

That is not a Pinwheel, it's called Hopscotch. However I've heard it called both in conversation. I'll bet a few people ended up with the wrong pattern. 

Jaz


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I've always called it hopscotch. Not a hard pattern to do at all.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...1&aqi=g2g-m1&aql=&oq=hopscotch+tile+&gs_rfai=


http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...wheel+tile+layout&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HOPSCOTCH it is.

Thanks.

This customer is a huge fan of the old west and indians. Their whole house looks like a musuem. They spend a TON of money with us on these intricate tile layouts and then always end up with bear or indian rugs on top of the stuff which kills some of the designs. This time they wanted a 'rug' pattern in the middle of the MB floor, and of course when asked, "are you going to put rugs down over it?" they said they probably would.:wallbash:

So I think this pattern will be the ticket, they'll get a beautiful floor, they can still put their rugs down and not destroy the pupose of spending so much money on these finishes.


----------



## tile9 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've always called it pinwheel, maybe its a geographical thing. I kinda like it, you can use any two different size square tiles. Did a 60 sq ft entry with 20x20 and 6x6 last week. I charge the same as diagonal when included on a big job.

My two gripes with it are as follows:
1.) you will almost inevitably end up with a small strip of tile. All the planning in the world cannot correct the room size when the tile is already chosen.
2.) this pattern doesn't work well with expansion joints. Due to never having a straight grout line, you cannot span joint without cutting the tile. Unless you guys know some magic that I do not...

I have not, however, laid this pattern on a diagonal, though I welcome the challenge.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I have always heard and called it Pinwheel

If you look at a Kid "Hopscotch" Chalk it has no resemblance at all


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always called it a pinwheel, but most call it hopscotch, though I'm not sure why. It definitely looks more like a pinwheel.

Not a difficult pattern, but the larger the disparity in sizes, the more difficult it gets.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

we call it cart wheel design


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

called a pinwheel down here, and a diagonal one at that.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> *Pain In The Ass*...or Pinwheel.



Did somebody say my name?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

pinwheel here in Virginia and I dont think the difficulty level is hard at all. It rolls of uneven concrete pretty good aswell.


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

I call it non standard layout. Price the same as installing 45' or clipped corner installs. I have set a few and consider easy after laying first tile due to pattern. You will always run into small cuts when continuing into additional rooms. Cabinets and doorways will create most of the small cuts. If 1 big square/rectangle find center and then lay.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

How the hell did this get resurrected?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

angus242 said:


> How the hell did this get resurrected?


plazaman did it ! :whistling


----------

